# Brushy Mountain Beetle Jail



## applefan (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi All!

Does anyone use the Brushy Mountain Beetle Jail? (http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Beetle-Jail/productinfo/647/) I like the fact that it is reusable—it seems like a thing to have.


Thanks!


----------



## Pyrotechnician (Feb 21, 2011)

http://beetlejail.com/ is another one that looks interesting as I am a newbee and was wondering the same.


----------



## TonyC (Mar 20, 2011)

I have 4 of the Beetle Jails. So far I haven't caught many beetles in them using oil.

I am about to try using food grade diatomaceous earth in them. Maybe with some shortening as bait.

TonyC


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Waste of money...
I have several, but never have caught anything with them.


----------



## applefan (Feb 20, 2011)

What do you suggest rather than the beetle jails? The thing that caught me was the price and the fact that they are reusable.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

CD cases.


----------



## applefan (Feb 20, 2011)

How/why do they work? How would you set them up?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

You drill small holes in the side of them and place them on top of your top bars under the inner cover. In the past I have taken fly tape and cut it and stuck it on the inside of the CD case. The workers chase the beetles into the case and then they stick to the fly tape.


----------



## merdoc (May 4, 2010)

I like the fly tape idea.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

merdoc said:


> I like the fly tape idea.


Is the sticky stuff toxic to honey bees?


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

If they get stuck to it, it kills them  The point of the CD case is to keep the bees away from the tape. The tape is non-toxic.


----------

